# REO P67's



## Rob Fisher

P67's are in stock guys... if you want one now is the time!

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=46&Itemid=3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@SAVapeGear , @Caramia

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Ahh boo! 
I see hammer tone is available and silver vein and tumbled availability. 
Everything else sold out.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Ahh boo!
> I see hammer tone is available and silver vein and tumbled availability.
> Everything else sold out.



The Silver Vein is the new SUPER silver vein.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> The Silver Vein is the new SUPER silver vein.


I saw it and it does look good. 
FOMO but I must resist the urge. .. paging @Silver also!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guys keep an eye on the site as they will be adding other colours during the week! Hot Tip!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

This super silver vein has your name on it @Silver 


Luckily I have 2x P67's and my restraint muscles are strong this week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Ah @Christos 
Thanks for the page and for making me feel guilty - haha
But am going to pass on this

I dont NEED any more Reos and am happy with what I have for now


----------



## Stosta

I need to stay away from this site in case either of these get added...

http://www.reosmods.com/components/...ge/product/Reo_P_67__black__56c7497c832db.jpg
http://www.reosmods.com/components/...ge/product/Reo_P_67__white__56c74aec252a8.jpg

Soooooo ama-zingly beautiful!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Guys there are some more P67's available. White SL looks stunning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys there are some more P67's available. White SL looks stunning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are all stunning 
Must resist urges! 2 reos are sufficient for me. (What I keep telling myself)

Reactions: Agree 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GregF

Rob Fisher said:


> Guys there are some more P67's available. White SL looks stunning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking form that.....hang on need to go check up ...........


----------



## Silver

Hmmm......

I dont need it
But i want it

But i really dont need it

But its so beautiful
And a piece of vaping history
Aaahhhhh

This is painful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Hmmm......
> 
> I dont need it
> But i want it
> 
> But i really dont need it
> 
> But its so beautiful
> And a piece of vaping history
> Aaahhhhh
> 
> This is painful


Exactly how I feel @Silver !

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Hmmm......
> 
> I dont need it
> But i want it
> 
> But i really dont need it
> 
> But its so beautiful
> And a piece of vaping history
> Aaahhhhh
> 
> This is painful



Buy it @Silver then flip your Skyline and you will be able to pay the P67 off and still have change to buy a Hadley for the P67


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Buy it @Silver then flip your Skyline and you will be able to pay the P67 off and still have change to buy a Hadley for the P67



Ooh, no @Clouds4Days 
I dont like selling my stuffs -

But i do like the idea of a P67 with Hadaly on top

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Ooh, no @Clouds4Days
> I dont like selling my stuffs -
> 
> But i do like the idea of a P67 with Hadaly on top



Techniquely you dont own a Skyline yet so you allowed to sell it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Techniquely you dont own a Skyline yet so you allowed to sell it



I would never sell it - i wanna try it and use it - and am hoping that I enjoy it a lot.

When the "high end" gear came on the scene I was watching to see who uses what for what length of time. I think the Skyline looks to be a winner. So this will be my first high end gear experience. i am looking forward to testing it out against my other trusty devices that I know well. And the delay helped to bring the Kayfun5 into the ring.


----------



## Christos

@KB_314 sunflower p67 in stock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rebel

Any idea of how much shipping would cost from Reosmods?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rebel said:


> Any idea of how much shipping would cost from Reosmods?



$55 using usps express

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Phew... the SL White's are out of stock... I was so tempted...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> @KB_314 sunflower p67 in stock!



When you see "Christos mentioned you in..." you know it's gonna be an expensive day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> When you see "Christos mentioned you in..." you know it's gonna be an expensive day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Spydro

I knew these were going to be added and available now weeks ago... wanted two more of them. But I also knew the only new color/finish available so far didn't appeal to me. 

But I use my 4 P67's day and night every day and night with Kryten's on them now days. I make all my new liquids specifically for this gear combo now, they are my end game. So.... another P67 is coming my way to run another Kryten that has been held in reserve. Reo counts will go from 33 owned/32 in hand to 34/33. 

Wish I had a magic wand that would turn all of the other Reo models into P67's, and all of the many other quality BF RDA's into Kryten's.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> Did you get it?


Nope I am restraining myself for a while longer  Going to get a raw tumbled next time, hopefully with a non-sl sunflower door.


----------



## Spydro

KB_314 said:


> Nope I am restraining myself for a while longer  Going to get a raw tumbled next time, hopefully with a non-sl sunflower door.



In case you didn't know... there is no reason to wait if you want to buy that combo now. Robert has always had lots of spare doors for the metal Reos. If he has the regular yellow door you want he will put it on a TRA P67 and adjust price accordingly. Contact him direct.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Ooops... just thought of another tidbit for those here who still care enough about Reos to buy them that I should pass on. 

Anodized Reos are a thing of the past at Reosmods. IOW, he will not make any more of them ever, not even custom.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Ooops... just thought of another tidbit for those here who still care enough about Reos to buy them that I should pass on.
> 
> Anodized Reos are a thing of the past at Reosmods. IOW, he will not make any more of them ever, not even custom.


I've owned a black anodized and although something of beauty I actually prefer the wrinkle/vein finish.
Interesting that those finishes never appealed to me to begin with. 
The suier silver vein does look unique and classy.
If they are still available after my cash reserves have been replenished (pay day) I suspect I'll be pulling the trigger.
I have never regretted any reo purchases!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> I've owned a black anodized and although something of beauty I actually prefer the wrinkle/vein finish.
> Interesting that those finishes never appealed to me to begin with.
> The suier silver vein does look unique and classy.
> If they are still available after my cash reserves have been replenished (pay day) I suspect I'll be pulling the trigger.
> I have never regretted any reo purchases!



I have some Ano Reos and a few extra Ano doors for them. My gold LP/SL Grand, the black LP/SL 2.1, black 1.0 and 2011 blue Ano's are among my nicest looking and in hand Reos IMO. I hate the veins because all 5 of my silver and copper veins are mostly black Reos now. Part of why the new Super Vein did not appeal to me... it also might turn black over time. I never cared for the black wrinkle finish because so many of them that pictures are posted of have chips and scratches. But I also did not take into account that I never drop any of my vape gear. I have a murdered P67 black wrinkle, it remains like brand new and has a nice feel to it in hand. But one P67 with that finish is enough (I already have way too many black Reos). The Hammertone is actually the bullet proof finish, have 4-5 of them (can't remember).
My only regrets with the Reos is I intentionally put off trying them for a year plus 4 years ago - and that most of mine and their many atty's are not used anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> I have some Ano Reos and a few extra Ano doors for them. My gold LP/SL Grand, the black LP/SL 2.1, black 1.0 and 2011 blue Ano's are among my nicest looking and in hand Reos IMO. I hate the veins because all 5 of my silver and copper veins are mostly black Reos now. Part of why the new Super Vein did not appeal to me... it also might turn black over time. I never cared for the black wrinkle finish because so many of them that pictures are posted of have chips and scratches. But I also did not take into account that I never drop any of my vape gear. I have a murdered P67 black wrinkle, it remains like brand new and has a nice feel to it in hand. But one P67 with that finish is enough (I already have way too many black Reos). The Hammertone is actually the bullet proof finish, have 4-5 of them (can't remember).
> My only regrets with the Reos is I intentionally put off trying them for a year plus 4 years ago - and that most of mine and their many atty's are not used anymore.


Hammertone is my new favourite.

Was taking a photo the other day and in the pic it looks like the top left is chipped.
Doesn't make sense because this reo is hardly moved.



So I took a close up...
It's just the flash messing around!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

Does anyone know what the difference is with the hammertone finish and the new super vein finish?

I love my hammertone and if the new super silver vein finish is more or less the same I would like to get one.

If it won't go black like the other owners described.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T.

SAVapeGear said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is with the hammertone finish and the new super vein finish?
> 
> I love my hammertone and if the new super silver vein finish is more or less the same I would like to get one.
> 
> If it won't go black like the other owners described.



Old photo but the hammertone is very resilient

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

SAVapeGear said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is with the hammertone finish and the new super vein finish?
> 
> I love my hammertone and if the new super silver vein finish is more or less the same I would like to get one.
> 
> If it won't go black like the other owners described.



I discussed this new finish with Robert in detail. No one knows yet whether the new SS vein with also turn black, and won't know for quite some time until it's seen how these first ones hold up. Maybe even a year or longer.

The old silver and copper veins IF clear coated when new mostly did not turn black. But how well that worked depended on how well the clear coat used held up. The problem clear coating them was that the clear coats that cracked/peeled or chipped off many of them done. That meant getting all of the old clear coat back off the Reo and trying again.

The new SS vein has a more textured finish that the older versions. That would make redoing clear coating harder. But, and this only a but because it's not known yet if this one will turn black... the SS vein has a more glossy finish than the old, and maybe it will hinder, slow down or prevent the oxidation that causes the color change.

The only way to end the pain on the old veins is to strip/sand them back to raw aluminum and start over... leave them raw, have them powder coated, painted, anodized, etc or cover them mostly up with a J-Wrap, et al.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I see there is a Kawasaki Green P67 in stock!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just for the record there are currently 8 x P67's for sale on the Reosmods site!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Parlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Just for the record there are currently 8 x P67's for sale on the Reosmods site!


Currently quite a few more than eight. Please provide feedback on P67 page layout.


----------



## Andre

Eric Parlin said:


> Currently quite a few more than eight. Please provide feedback on P67 page layout.


I get no solid (non-SL) doors as an option when I choose a Tumbled P67, for example.


----------



## Eric Parlin

Andre said:


> I get no solid (non-SL) doors as an option when I choose a Tumbled P67, for example.



We had to make a decision to have pictures of either SL door or solid doors on the website. So, we went with SL, since they are slightly more popular with customers right now. 

Once you choose the door color, there is a dropdown menu that will let you choose either the SL or the solid door before the P67 is added to the cart. Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

I was looking at that super silver last night...
I think the layout is good.
I prefer the full door ar opposed to the SL door anyways and the new layout is nice because I can get the colour I want with the door I like!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

The five P67's in hand are getting it done for me in spades. So I really don't need anymore Reos (and will just have to curb the "want" thing). A few of the other 30 or so Reos might get used some now and then, but I don't really need more than these five with my favored two dozen plus BF atty's in rotation on them to run any of all of my DIY ADV's on a whim. P67's for the win (everything else is just fluff).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

P67 came out of retirement because I'm short of squonkers... well it drives the O-Genny V2 BF RDTA perfectly... The REO is still very relevant!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> P67 came out of retirement because I'm short of squonkers... well it drives the O-Genny V2 BF RDTA perfectly... The REO is still very relevant!
> View attachment 115595
> View attachment 115596



I'm loving the crisp, shine vibe that the Reo has going on for itself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New colour being released for Xmas! Gold Vein!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> New colour being released for Xmas! Gold Vein!
> View attachment 116203


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> New colour being released for Xmas! Gold Vein!
> View attachment 116203


That looks great


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> New colour being released for Xmas! Gold Vein!
> View attachment 116203


Sexy!

@Rob Fisher, for us not so in the know, the middle one is the P67 if I am not mistaken, what are the two on each side called?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> Sexy!
> 
> @Rob Fisher, for us not so in the know, the middle one is the P67 if I am not mistaken, what are the two on each side called?
> 
> Regards



Left is grand lp
Right is grand sl lp

Lp= low profile on atty connection
Sl= slotted

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> New colour being released for Xmas! Gold Vein!
> View attachment 116203


That grand lp sl looks realy good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> Sexy!
> 
> @Rob Fisher, for us not so in the know, the middle one is the P67 if I am not mistaken, what are the two on each side called?
> 
> Regards



Yip Anton is spot on @Raindance!

I'm surprised they are still selling Grands with the raised catch up which only allows 14mm atties... they really should remove that catch cup...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

antonherbst said:


> Left is grand lp
> Right is grand sl lp
> 
> Lp= low profile on atty connection
> Sl= slotted


Thanks Anton, the non low profile having a taller "block" where the atty screws on I believe. Why the low and normal profile? what is the difference besides size of the bounding base?

Regards


----------



## antonherbst

Raindance said:


> Thanks Anton, the non low profile having a taller "block" where the atty screws on I believe. Why the low and normal profile? what is the difference besides size of the bounding base?
> 
> Regards


The “higer” profile makes for a deeper juice catch cup. Low profile is an almost flat catch cup.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Look at the “ring” catch cup below the atty. that is a low profile. The deeper catch cup has a mich deeper well.


Just for the ocd vapers. That is not how my atty sits. It is screwed down again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

antonherbst said:


> The “higer” profile makes for a deeper juice catch cup. Low profile is an almost flat catch cup.


Thanks Anton, Rob explained it in his comment above as well.

Regards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

P67 Tumbled testing the Golden Flave 22 because the new Limited Edition P67 is going to be here as soon as there isn't a weekend or public holiday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> P67 Tumbled testing the Golden Flave 22 because the new Limited Edition P67 is going to be here as soon as there isn't a weekend or public holiday!
> View attachment 117172
> View attachment 117173


That Flave will look amazing on the new P67.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

What’s the new p67 look like?


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> What’s the new p67 look like?



Not new brother, just a new colour (Gold)


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Not new brother, just a new colour (Gold)


Ah thanks @Clouds4Days ... saved me heap of money there

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> What’s the new p67 look like?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New P67 arrived!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> New P67 arrived!
> View attachment 117439
> View attachment 117440
> View attachment 117441
> View attachment 117442
> View attachment 117443
> View attachment 117444


Wow! I love that it's more black than gold (if that makes sense).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Rob Fisher , it looks totally gorgeous!!
Wishing you well with it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> New P67 arrived!
> View attachment 117439
> View attachment 117440
> View attachment 117441
> View attachment 117442
> View attachment 117443
> View attachment 117444


Wow! Awesome uncle Rob, great cookouts going on there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Wow! I love that it's more black than gold (if that makes sense).



I thought you might... I would have preferred more gold.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> I thought you might... I would have preferred more gold.


It's stunning uncle @Rob Fisher , gold plating maybe?  Would make a one in a million a one in a billion! Best slip of a finger I have ever seen? Many happy clouds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Rob Fisher said:


> New P67 arrived!
> View attachment 117439
> View attachment 117440
> View attachment 117441
> View attachment 117442
> View attachment 117443
> View attachment 117444


 
Wow uncle!

The circuit breaker/locking thing seems different to previous models?

Baie mooi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scissorhands said:


> Wow uncle!
> 
> The circuit breaker/locking thing seems different to previous models?
> 
> Baie mooi



Yes it is @Scissorhands! And the top thingy is peak and not wood which is a very good thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I thought you might... I would have preferred more gold.


Hahahaha! I thought you might too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

P67 fully operational. Still a very hard to beat device! And I think it was @Andre who said I should try the original bottles to stop my over squonking problem... he was right!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Eric Parlin

incredible_hullk said:


> Ah thanks @Clouds4Days ... saved me heap of money there



@incredible_hullk @Scissorhands @Stosta @Room Fogger @Jengz You are all welcome to stop by the new Reo Forum (in the International Supporting Vendors section of the Forum) to keep up with what is going on with Reos these days. And, @incredible_hullk , feel free to use that heap of money to get yourself another Reo or two from us

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Eric Parlin said:


> @incredible_hullk @Scissorhands @Stosta @Room Fogger @Jengz You are all welcome to stop by the new Reo Forum (in the International Supporting Vendors section of the Forum) to keep up with what is going on with Reos these days. And, @incredible_hullk , feel free to use that heap of money to get yourself another Reo or two from us



Hi @Eric Parlin i was looking on your site and very tempted to get a Reo Grand since i sold my last Reo a few months back.
The shipping is a killer. Is USPS not cheaper?
I got a mod from Callie the otherday and shipping through usps was $35

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Parlin

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Eric Parlin i was looking on your site and very tempted to get a Reo Grand since i sold my last Reo a few months back.
> The shipping is a killer. Is USPS not cheaper?
> I got a mod from Callie the otherday and shipping through usps was $35



Hi @Clouds4Days I'm posting the answer in the Reo Vendor forum so as to not violate Forum rules. Look in the Reo Discussion thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

It's one heck of a looker Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Eric Parlin said:


> @incredible_hullk @Scissorhands @Stosta @Room Fogger @Jengz You are all welcome to stop by the new Reo Forum (in the International Supporting Vendors section of the Forum) to keep up with what is going on with Reos these days. And, @incredible_hullk , feel free to use that heap of money to get yourself another Reo or two from us


Thank you kind Sir, I will definitely be going for a drool, and think that my fear of unregulated is slowly waning. A savings account to one day afford one of these masterpieces is being considered.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Room Fogger said:


> Thank you kind Sir, I will definitely be going for a drool, and think that my fear of unregulated is slowly waning. A savings account to one day afford one of these masterpieces is being considered.



Reos are awesome bud. There is just something about owning a Reo that is special.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Reos are legendary, prefr


Eric Parlin said:


> @incredible_hullk @Scissorhands @Stosta @Room Fogger @Jengz You are all welcome to stop by the new Reo Forum (in the International Supporting Vendors section of the Forum) to keep up with what is going on with Reos these days. And, @incredible_hullk , feel free to use that heap of money to get yourself another Reo or two from us



hahaha @Eric Parlin i was actually on the site the other day looking to buy some RM2 and was saddened that they were gone... def eyeing another grand if I can find the right atty. I have Origen little 16 on one and now need to hunt down another atty first

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

If anyone is planning on ordering something from Reosmods could you please let me know as i have a small part i would like to include. 
https://reosmods.glopal.com/en-ZA/p...reosmods.com&utm_medium=pr&utm_campaign=en_US

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> If anyone is planning on ordering something from Reosmods could you please let me know as i have a small part i would like to include.
> https://reosmods.glopal.com/en-ZA/p...reosmods.com&utm_medium=pr&utm_campaign=en_US
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I have one for you @KZOR!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I have one for you @KZOR!
> View attachment 117631

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GregF

Guys please have a look here if you looking for Reo goodies

Reactions: Like 2


----------

